# An easy way to hang cans



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all, this was not my design, and not sure if anyone used a metal clothes hanger.
























. Hope this helps someone


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> First of all, this was not my design, and not sure if anyone used a metal clothes hanger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. well I hate wire hangers for clothes... thanks to Mother Dearest... I'll be setting up some cans this weekend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I usually just poke a hole near the top side and big fishhook the hanger wire thru, hangs on pretty good unless shooting BIG stuff. Then just hang it on something, catch box, tree limb whatever.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Bout like this


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That works also bugar


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I have some can hangers in that shape from You‘llshootyereyeout. I know the ones I have are made from bucket handles back when he was making a lot of HDPE frames.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You’llshootyoureyeout is a very talented individual


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got a bunch on these in my slingshot bag for when I plink in the woods, they work awesome!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

This is slick stuff, Tag.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I forgot to thank you for mine, so thank you so much! It's a wonderful idea!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great ideas guys!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mine are a touch more simple but work the same way. Some high vis string secures with a few drops of super glue and your off. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

All set to send em' to can heaven  .









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone figure a better way to hang the bottle shaped aluminum beer/coke cans? I just poke a hole in the cover and put a string through, tie a stick to it and screw the top back on.. I have a couple in the freezer w/ water to make them last a little longer tomorrow.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The first time I seen this method was at the first MWST. GrayWolf had brought several with him to the tournament. I do not know who came up with this idea, but I do know it's an easy way to hang cans or aluminum bottles. I made this one out of a drinking straw and a shoe lace so it would be easy to see. This is another reason I enjoy the Forum, the things I have learned since joining have helped me tremendously.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Some of the simplest ideas I’ve seen on this Forum are ingenious


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the exact same thing with a bit of coat hanger wire. It works a treat, I don't know if anyone can be credited as having 'invented" it - the first time I saw this a drunk old fella at a trailer park my family used to frequent was straight THRASHING cans, and this 2as his method. We kicked it for about 2 hours and I learned more about shooting than I had in the previous 2 years.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Good idea :violin:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hope these ideas help


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Tag said:


> First of all, this was not my design, and not sure if anyone used a metal clothes hanger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's how I make mine and they work great


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

So awesome! Thanks slingers


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Cervantes said:


> Anyone figure a better way to hang the bottle shaped aluminum beer/coke cans? I just poke a hole in the cover and put a string through, tie a stick to it and screw the top back on.. I have a couple in the freezer w/ water to make them last a little longer tomorrow.


I push a metal rod into the ground or drilled hole in the catch box and stick the aluminum bottle/can upside down on the rod. Works for me. If you're OCD you can stand on your head to shoot.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So a technical newbie question. Why are cans the target of choice for so many?


Tag said:


> First of all, this was not my design, and not sure if anyone used a metal clothes hanger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> So a technical newbie question. Why are cans the target of choice for so many?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like destroying things personally

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Abenso said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > So a technical newbie question. Why are cans the target of choice for so many?
> ...


I like shooting cans because you can fill them with water and blast em 3 to 6 times with the BB shooters before the water emptys cpmpletely,then move up to the 3/8 shooters [or marbles] and just devastate the cans remains,,,,,,good stuff!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*I shoot plastic bottles with a hole drilled the cap and with para-chord laced through the hole and knotted up and re-sealed. *

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:738]


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

*Always fun to ground shoot cans bouncing them along ahead of you. :wave: :stupidcomp: Just figured those things out, couldn't resist.*


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use a thing that I don't actually know the name for. It was sold in a sporting goods store in the fishing section and I think it is intended to go in the fishes mouth to hold it open. It has lasted over a year for me. I take out the cross bar in the picture when I hang a can.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Mojave Mo said:


> So a technical newbie question. Why are cans the target of choice for so many?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are free, make a nice "pop" when you hit them and you can spit them in half. And, if it a Foster's beer can, I can actually hit it!


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

String with toothpick, put toothpick in hole of can, well hung.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Sweet tip find..... good stuff!

Every time I hit a can with 7/8 steel it just rips it off the ringpull..... so search I did.









Thanks peoples👍


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Smash can technology these days...........🚀 👍


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

something I learned from a MJ post ,, was a 2.5 to 3 " drywall or other screw, tie a constrictor around the middle w/ paracord ,etc , stick it in can hole , and hardly ever finds it way off


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> something I learned from a MJ post ,, was a 2.5 to 3 " drywall or other screw, tie a constrictor around the middle w/ paracord ,etc , stick it in can hole , and hardly ever finds it way off


[mention]Ibojoe [/mention] mentioned something similar to me also, but using a wood stick notched in the middle and string tied around it, then slip that inside the can.

You have to cut the can to get it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

